# Wasserwerte....



## Teichforum.info (17. Apr. 2004)

Hallo zusammen...

da die Wasserwerte bei einem Koi Teich eine Wissenschaft für sich ist... und die Art des messens ... denke ich mal genauso... möchte ich mal eure Meinung zu meinen Wasserwerten hören...
... gemessen wird bei mir "wöchentlich"... und zwar verwende ich die 
" SERA Aqua Test Box EX "... falls die jemanden bekannt ist...  

PH - Wert: im Januar noch 7,5 ... aber seit Ende Januar habe ich einen ständigen H Wert von 8,5... trotz Teilwasserwechsel...

Nitrit - bis heute war dieser Wert immer bei ca. 0,1... heute war er bei 0,0

Nitrat - hier ist genauso... gleiche Werte...

Amonium/ Amoniak - im Januar lag dieser Wert bei 0,009 bzw. 0,003

im März waren die Werte 0,0 bzw. 0,0

Anfang April lagen die werte bei 0,1 bzw 0,1

... und heute... N02 ... N03 ... NH3 und NH4 ...sämtliche Werte lagen bei 0,0...
... aber wie gesagt... gemessen wurde die ganze Zeit mit SERA...   
und genau wie vorgeschrieben...   

Können denn diese Werte stimmen ???   

aber ich habe das Gefühl, das ich mich darauf eben nicht verlassen kann,
kann natürlich auch sein, das ich mir hier etwas einbilde...  8) 

hat denn jemand Erfahrung mit Messgeräten   bzw. kann mir jemand ein Gerät empfehlen ? wenn ja, wo kann man es beziehen ?...

für Eure Hilfe und Tips bin ich euch dankbar....

bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Apr. 2004)

Hi Sigfra, 
also ich messe nur Ph, Nitrit und Sauerstoff. Den Sauerstoff hast Du vergessen, das ist einer der wichtigsten Werte. 
Ph und Nitrit messe ich mit Tröpfchentest und den Sauerstoff elektronisch. 
Die Tröpfchen-Tests sind eigentlich von JBL und Sera i.O.. 
Die Tetra-Tests sind der Hammer, die kann ablesen wer will und jeder sieht einen anderen Wert. Dies habe ich denen auch schon geschrieben. Habe dann einen ganzen Karton Entschädigungsmaterial bekommen.   
Nitrat u.s.w. messe ich fast gar nicht. Paßt Nitrit, paßt normalerweise auch der Rest. 

Gru r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Rainer...

Sauerstoff wurde schon gemessen... tja... nur vergessen mit reinzuschreiben... aber hier liegt der Wert momentan bei 12...
ich denke mal, das dies in Ordnung ist....

zu meinem PH Wert... sollte dieser Wert nicht noch ein wenig runter ?
... und wenn die restlichen Werte soweit i.O. sind, bin ich ja beruhigt...

bis dann und danke...


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Rainer...

wollte doch noch fragen, wo du dein Messgerät her hast und wie es preislich liegt...

danke schön..

bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Apr. 2004)

Hi Sigfra, 
Sauerstoffmessgerät von Conrad-Elektronik, Artikel-Nr.: 127736 -  13  
Peis 199 Euro. 
Supergenau und absolut wartungsarm. 




http://www1.conrad.de/index.php   Artikel-Nr.: 127736 -  13  bei "Artikelsuche" eingeben

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Rainer...

danke dir für die schnelle Antwort... werde gleich mal nachschauen...

bis dann


----------

